# Please help.



## comissaryqueen (May 12, 2005)

My e-mail is flooded with responses to threads. I unsubscribe then a few days later they start reappearing. How do I make them stop permanently?


----------



## Otter (May 12, 2005)

Go to "User CP" higher on this page in the bar. Then, under "Control Panel" on the left side, go to "Edit Options." A ways down the page, toggle to indicate that you do not want to subscribe to email notification. You will probably continue to receive notifications on topics that you were in prior to changing the setting, but you can cancel them individually as they come in (see hyperlink on the page).


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2005)

comissaryqueen - I have changed your profile so you receive NO e-mails - even those you post to.  You are also checked to receive no e-mails from Administration nor any private messages.  I would have sent you a private message but I'll let you change that one if you want to.  Also, by not receiving any e-mails from Administration you will not get the newsletter or any updates we have about the site.

If you need any help feel free to contact me.


----------



## comissaryqueen (May 12, 2005)

Thank you all.


----------



## comissaryqueen (May 13, 2005)

Today I had 4 reply notices in e-mail. I checked and I do no subcribe to notices. Any help? Sorry.


----------



## MJ (May 13, 2005)

comissaryqueen said:
			
		

> Today I had 4 reply notices in e-mail. I checked and I do no subcribe to notices. Any help? Sorry.


That is from some older threads. I deleted all your subscriptions, so you should not recieve anymore reply notices.


----------

